# Hallo from Camden, London



## MoteMusic (May 19, 2016)

Hi vi controllers,

I've lurked around for a fair while but the time has come to be more involved. I'm doing my best every day to get to a place where I can truly be called a professional composer, and have been focusing on that goal for around two and a half years now. Before then I was in a music school for a while studying guitar, where everyone kept saying "your music sounds film-y...".

What I love is to be able to create music, and to hear it realised in whatever its context should be. I've had some film projects so far and am very keen now to get working in games too, having been a big gamer for a long time and with a fascination and love for the impact that great audio can have on the player's experience.

I suck at seeking feedback, and have promised myself that I will start doing that, now, no excuses. I hope this is one of the many things which will get me talking to great people, and making better music. To have so many talented, diverse, knowledgeable people on here who are keen to communicate with others is a beautiful thing.

I also like running, Ultimate Frisbee, football, squash, playing guitar, yoga, cooking good vegetarian food, the natural environment, great coffee, gaming (PC and boardgaming), being outside making almost anything with my hands, and sweet things.

It'll be a pleasure to talk to you all.


----------

